# March 7th --- 76ers @ Heat



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Link


> Philadelphia (29-30) at Miami (45-16)
> Game Info: 7:30 pm
> TV: NBAt, SUNS
> 
> ...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Need this win to prove we can beat the best teams. I know we beat them last time, but beating them a second time would prove it's not really a fluke. A win would also put us at .500 and we can start moving up the playoff ladder. Cleveland and Indiana have been slumping lately and I think we can actually make it in as a the 6th or 7th seed if we don't win the Atlantic.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Link 


> Miami 108, Philadelphia 100
> 
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- The legs got weary at the end, a byproduct of playing four games in five nights. Yet by the time fatigue set in, the Miami Heat had such a big lead that their latest winning streak was never in jeopardy.
> ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm watching this game now, and the third quarter was like watching the Sixers being executed on TV. While Shaq took over the first half of the quarter, and then Wade sped through the second half of the third, it gave me a depressing thought about this team. Even if the Sixers do make the playoffs, the fishing trip isn't too far beyond, because I don't see us capable of stealing a game from the Heat.

Our defense prides itself on fronting the post, and rotating from the perimeter and helping on Shaq, the problem is the Heat are the best FG% team in the league and third best 3P% team, so odds on that shot is going to go down. They're a better rebounding team than we are, so those two combined spells a quick doom much like the third quarter.

And if we don't make the playoffs, we have no draft picks to speak of. So that's the reality we face, it's the option of quick death or quicker death.

My main complaint about this game, so far, is that Webber is not getting the offense through him anywhere near as much as he should. The attention that Webber draws makes guys like Samuel Dalembert and Andre Iguodala better players, that's not to mention his passing ability.

I have to say too, Dwyane Wade is perhaps the smoothest player I've seen come into the game since Tim Duncan. He has a great shot selection, knows how to get to the line, basically he's a lot better than I thought he was going to be the few times I watched him at Marquette.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I had a friend in class check the score for me, and we were down by 14 in the second. I was pissed the rest of the class.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> The Miami Heat are good. Shaquille O'Neal is the most dominant player on the planet. Dwyane Wade is an all-star who keeps getting better.
> 
> So you knew the 76ers would be hard-pressed to stop those two guys last night at the AmericanAirlines Arena. The problem was, they couldn't stop anyone else on the Heat's roster, either, and dropped a 108-100 decision in a game that wasn't nearly as close as the final score indicated.
> 
> ...


Sixers Stumble


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Another thing I love about Wade, he has no wasted dribbles, that's something that's rare nowadays.

I wasn't really pissed about this loss, it was pretty much a formality. Dalembert played one of his best games of the year, too bad the game involved two goaltendings, that sort've marred his spectacular performance.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Another thing I love about Wade, he has no wasted dribbles, that's something that's rare nowadays.
> 
> I wasn't really pissed about this loss, it was pretty much a formality. Dalembert played one of his best games of the year, too bad the game involved two goaltendings, that sort've marred his spectacular performance.


Yeah i saw that when i got home and looked at the box score that he had a pretty good offensive game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RoyWilliams said:


> Yeah i saw that when i got home and looked at the box score that he had a pretty good offensive game.


Yeah, it really looks like his jump hook is coming along nicely. If he can get that down, he'd be in great shape, and then could work other post moves from there. Shaq seems to have some difficulty with Sam every time they face off.

Another thing of note, Willie Green got his first time in a while, and he performed pretty well on both ends (though he couldn't stay in front of Wade.. who can?). I said he would work pretty well with a post player, and I think we should give Willie Green a long hard look now with Webber on the team, I think he'd fit a lot better now.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

now its tough to bet the heat with a combination of 2 great players as wade the last year every ppl started liked him when he makes clinch shoots in the overtime in the playoffs last season a really great player and shaq as we all know .
o´brien used in boston the triples and the D the way of boston game and now he have diffucult to put good D on philly.


----------

